# Gobbler Down



## Acrossthepond (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I need to contact Gobbler Down. I see he has not been here for a couple of weeks. Is he away somewhere.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Gobbler Down (Nov 19, 2016)

Graham!  Great to hear from you.  What can I do for you my friend.  I hope you and your son are doing well.
I have sent you a PM with my personal email
Respectfully
Jim


----------



## Acrossthepond (Nov 21, 2016)

Jim,

No PM from you yet with your email. I have PM'd you.

Regards
Graham


----------



## Gobbler Down (Nov 24, 2016)

Acrossthepond said:


> Jim,
> 
> No PM from you yet with your email. I have PM'd you.
> 
> ...


Graham
I am so very sorry for your loss.  My heart is crushed and spirit defeated at the news of Joe's passing.  As you know your British Warrior stood side-by-side with his American counterparts and we understand that your loss is our loss.  I wish there was some way to lessen the pain outside of my offering my humble respect and love for a fellow warfighter, your son.  Know that he stood tall in the face of adversity and brought pride and respect to the British Rifles.
With deepest sympathy,
Jim


----------

